# Official Coronavirus Thread - Up to the minute Coronavirus map and count.



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS

Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.

We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

I have been checking it since Saturday morning, it has been crazy to see the geometric increase.

The map is pretty cool. China will be all red very soon.


----------



## waltky (Jan 28, 2020)

Granny got possum...

... wrapped up against...

... Chinese bio-weaponry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

waltky said:


> Granny got possum...
> 
> ... wrapped up against...
> 
> ... Chinese bio-weaponry.



I think I follow...eating weird animals can make you virus.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

So doing the ratio-and-proportion division, it's still 2.2 mortality rate, as it's been for some days now. It's about 2.2 infections spread per person getting it, too, coincidentally. Which isn't real high, either number, but high enough to cause trouble. They may well stop it, though. Measles spreads much faster -- 17 more people per person infected, assuming an unvaccinated, susceptible population.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...



I still wouldn't be surprised if it came from that biological germ lab.  All it takes is one mistake.  These people have been eating that crap for hundreds/thousands of years.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



I tend to agree with you. No way China will cop to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



No way they will, but that doesn't mean the truth won't end up coming out eventually.  It's just pretty odd that the first case of this bug occurred in the same city where the lab is located, the fact that Chinese people have always eaten this kind of "food" (if that's what you want to call it).  Very suspicious.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 28, 2020)

They are saying a vaccine is coming, but it won’t be immediately.

The 2 week incubation period makes it easy to spread, it appears.

I don’t know why we are still accepting air travel from China to land in the USA.


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD.

Still.....I agree, we should keep our ears open about that biological weapons lab. It would explain the amazingly harsh quarantine going on, the most people quarantined in human history. Did they bioweapon themselves and it's worse than we know? That's what usually happens with weapons development: the Russians did, with anthrax. But we'll know how bad it is --- scientists all over the world  are putting out numbers pretty well. So far --- if we contained SARS, surely we can contain this one, which doesn't seem to be nearly as bad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 28, 2020)

The lab does indeed make ya stop and go humm along with gates owning patents
Johnson and johnson jumped right in and said we'working on needles ...just for yoooose ...lol Guinea pigs

But bush meat is equally suspect ...
Ever eat bear ? You can eat but ya better know what youre doing cause ya run the risk of gettin a parasite that'll ruin ya ...


I forget the parasite ....

Bats are disease corroded  animals

It's a toss up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny got possum...
> ...


Possums eat for free at my house. They use the cat door. They know I'm not interested in eating yhem


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Up to 6000 infected.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 29, 2020)

Australian scientists grow copy of coronavirus in lab, called 'significant breakthrough'


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2020)

_And China is the world's worst source of epidemics, and has been since at least the Plague of Justinian, 4th century AD._

Oh yeah...

... den how come dey don't believe...

... inna Bible?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 29, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> 
> Just a thought.  It’s a really good graphic representation of what’s going on.
> 
> We are at 5500 infected and 125 dead....officially from China, so it’s likely more.



Sure, I've made it a sticky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 29, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS
> ...



Thanks Taz! Thought it was somewhat timely.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 30, 2020)

8200 infected, 162 dead.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...eath-toll-rises-to-170-transmission-a-concern

Winnie the pooh caught on camera coughing and not looking well 

Makes me lean towards more this could be real...


----------

